# 2.5 Supercharger?



## mk3trekk (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyone heard rumblings about a 2.5 supercharger kit? Thats what I'm praying for personally. Even the possibility of a home brewed setup would be great.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 Supercharger? (mk3trekk)*

nope, nothing yet...


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

S/C are worthless


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_S/C are worthless

and so are you


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_and so are you 

Agreed!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_S/C are worthless


why? why are they worthless mister chewy?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_S/C are worthless

sure they are....


----------



## Screwfly (Sep 23, 2003)

I'd love to put a Lysholm on a 2.5l.
:chub:


----------



## Jkhami (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

Why would you say S/C are worthless? I've had S/C's on my past two cars and truck and have been very happy with the gains.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Jkhami)*

I'd buy one.


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

TURBO.....pssstttttt----cheewww


----------



## ILikeRabbits (Aug 14, 2007)

A supercharged rabbit does sound cool. 
(if you can purge your mind of all the things that could possibly go wrong and assume the kit is a sound package)
Especially if you had an a/t that you wanted to pep up... But I hear that the tiptronic on the 2.5's may not be able to handle the torque laid down by considerable boost. But I'm not sure where the actual limitations might be. 
But for a 5speed I prefer a turbo. 
But this whole "superchargers are worthless" biz... Wtf?



_Modified by ILikeRabbits at 5:48 AM 9-6-2007_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Screwfly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Screwfly* »_I'd love to put a Lysholm on a 2.5l.
:chub:

x2676643789324723880043!!!!!!


----------



## mk3trekk (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
x2676643789324723880043!!!!!!

weren't you working a project like this? Or am I just completely confusing you with someone else.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (mk3trekk)*

I was.....My Eaton blower was to big to fit....would love to try another style though... maybee a Rotrex...


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

i talked to the guys from VF yesterday while at dubfest. i requested they build a supercharger kit for the 2.5. they said they wouldn't be building any kits for that platform.







so i bitc h slapped them and kra pped on their lunch.







JK. those guys were way cool and i wish they would change there mind and build us a kit!


_Modified by anti bling at 7:48 AM 9-10-2007_


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

don't know why a centrifugal setup wasn't the design of choice from the get-go....especially for someone who's trying to do-it-alone, there are a couple less machining factors involved than that of a roots setup, even less than a turbo setup, instead of building a base to work with an intake manifold on the roots, you're building a bracket to work on the serpentine system, plumb it into the manifold, then just oil returns, injectors, programming, and tuning FTW. 


_Modified by flynavyj at 1:13 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_don't know why a centrifugal setup wasn't the design of choice from the get-go....especially for someone who's trying to do-it-alone, there are a couple less machining factors involved than that of a roots setup, even less than a turbo setup, instead of building a base to work with an intake manifold on the roots, you're building a bracket to work on the serpentine system, plumb it into the manifold, then just oil returns, injectors, programming, and tuning FTW. 

_Modified by flynavyj at 1:13 PM 9-10-2007_

I just had one lying around....if I had a centrifugal I would have gone with that... both work well.... I do like roots superchargers better though....just my preference


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
sure they are....

















Duh, he plans on making more than 7000 hp


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Well Im no FI expert but, a supercharger can easily put out 5-6 PSI, correct? If so thats all that Neuspeed's kit puts out IIRC, so why would a supercharger be worthless, especially if you're not going for HUGE numbers but some extra pep and a bit of go?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_Well Im no FI expert but, a supercharger can easily put out 5-6 PSI, correct? If so thats all that Neuspeed's kit puts out IIRC, so why would a supercharger be worthless, especially if you're not going for HUGE numbers but some extra pep and a bit of go?

They can put out 100 psi if you want.
Turbos do make more power, but a blower certainly isn't worthless.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*

when i talked to the guys at GIAC they told me that they could do the tuning for it be it supercharger or turbo. someone please build it. the tuning is ready just need the boost!


----------



## aelath (May 2, 2005)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_
Turbos do make more power, but a blower certainly isn't worthless. 

Part of it is preference, and part of it is your application. For me, I would prefer turbo lag and the ridiculous results over the parallel gains that a supercharger gives. But that is just me. No well-designed blower is worthless.
...ahhhh turbos.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (aelath)*

I'll take a S/C if it is reliable and reasonably priced!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Screwfly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Screwfly* »_I'd love to put a Lysholm on a 2.5l.
:chub:

trying to do this over winter, not personally doing most of the work but gonna try to have fine tuning in Seattle do it, will keep everyone posted on how it goes but I gotta get R32 brakes first


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 12:40 PM 9-15-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

We could not package the SC unit in the 2.5 engine bay. The headlights getting larger and larger really hinder the possibility. We are currently considering a low boost turbo with GIAC tuning.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We could not package the SC unit in the 2.5 engine bay. The headlights getting larger and larger really hinder the possibility. We are currently considering a low boost turbo with GIAC tuning.

stop considering it and start working on it!!!!!







 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We could not package the SC unit in the 2.5 engine bay. The headlights getting larger and larger really hinder the possibility. We are currently considering a low boost turbo with GIAC tuning.

turbo my car


----------



## jcfritz28 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Supercharger? (mk3trekk)*

Especially in modest applications, I prefer superchargers for their ease of installation and uninstallation, and consistency. I like the the lysholm for it's lowend torque, efficiency, and lack of lag. Possibly lower under hood temperatures as well. 
However, beyond the pro-turbo argument about free exhaust energy to drive the system, and the peak output potential, superchargers can have some installation restrictions, due to being engine or crank driven. Can also physically stress the crank under extreme conditions, which could be a problem on stock type engines (non forged crank) . Turbos offer some flexibility with their installation locations, but of course have their downsides as well. complex installation, overboost, heat, lubrication requirements, hard on oil, tend to need aftercooling, etc.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

no doubt the engine bay is gonna need some serious reorganizing and the battery is definitely going to be in the hatch but I'm definitely determined enough to figure a custom fab way of doing it and then perfecting over the next few years


----------



## tindias (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (anti bling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_i talked to the guys from VF yesterday while at dubfest. i requested they build a supercharger kit for the 2.5. they said they wouldn't be building any kits for that platform.







so i bitc h slapped them and kra pped on their lunch.







JK. those guys were way cool and i wish they would change there mind and build us a kit!

_Modified by anti bling at 7:48 AM 9-10-2007_


That doesnt mean you cant install one. I recently talked to VF about a S/Cer for my 87 Rocco. They said they would be happy to help me out and set me up with the right charger. I will just have to fab and install it myself. Call sales and they can help you out, just going to need some info and motor specs from you. You dont have to use a kit as long as you can and/or know someone who can fab the pipe and help you with the install.


----------

